
The Unix way: A note on composability - jstimpfle
http://jstimpfle.de/fun/composability.html
======
pixelbeat
GNU cp already has the --one-file-system option.

Possibly mv might also benefit from this option to error out on EXDEV?

Feel free to discuss these things on coreutils@gnu.org

We try to be accomodating, and your suggestions here definitely have merit and
are worth further discussion.

~~~
jstimpfle
Thanks, also for your comments on the other one. I wish I could make a
qualified analysis of the code snippet, but I'm not up to it.

Adding -x / \--one-file-system is all constructive suggestions I have
regarding the command.

